# DMI2 Miami block releases



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone seeing more than 10am blocks released at the 10pm grab? I've seen only a single block time(10am) for the past 2 nights and no notifications for blocks during the day. Want to know if others are seeing the same thing or not?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I didn't check last night, but on Thursday night I noticed the same thing: only 10am blocks being released. I also didn't get any push notifications yesterday but did happen to get a 3pm block by refreshing the app in the middle of the day. It was only 16 packages but one of the roughest routes I've ever worked, with the stops really spaced out, and a few deliveries in Brickell, which is a nightmare. And it was a lot of businesses, most of which were closed by the time I got there. Took me 4.5 hours, and was only the 2nd or 3rd time I've had to use the full 4 hours in the 60-70 blocks I've done.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Appreciate the info. I look for blocks up until about 12pm and stop looking for the day. I learned my lesson with those afternoon routes so no interest in doing them anymore.

I just saw the first block notification for today around 9:55 for a 10:30. So, guess a few blocks opening. Was snatched up quick so I would guess plenty of "fishermen" in the warehouse parking lot! 

Routes lately from what i've seen have been very screwy! My last route was 20 pkgs to miramar and took over 3 hours.....of course 1 hour to get out of the warehouse because of the chaos in there. They wanted me to take a single pkg to miami beach and I gave it back. 
They seem to only be interested in using more of our 4 hour time block and could care less about the distance or miles between stops and routes.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Just tried to grab a block for tomorrow and only saw 10:30am blocks released, which went in the blink of an eye.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep....same here. Only saw one block, was either a 10 or 10:30 but didn't even take the time to look, just tried to grab as fast as I could.....didn't get it.
3 days in a row with just one block released? Very few notifications as well.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

No blocks either last night..... I mean I saw a 10:30Am block which I thought I accepted and then when I looked at my calendar it wasn't there......

What a MESS Amazon has been lately, more specifically Miami Gardens area......


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I managed to grab an 11:30-3:30 block this morning fishing. I think what is happening is they are "onboarding" again and when that happens they give the newbies the scheduled blocks and we won't see too many open blocks at the 10pm release. The place was VERY busy today and a whole lot of new faces. I think that coupled with the bad weather around the country and recovery from hurricane matthew have really screwed things up. At least at our location. 
Hopefully we'll get back to normal soon?!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

With the holidays coming up they probably need all they can get.


----------



## Adav (Nov 23, 2015)

I have been waiting since march for Amazon to respond


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Only saw 10am & 11am blocks available tonight.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Adav said:


> I have been waiting since march for Amazon to respond


 If you've been waiting that long it's time to use another email address and sign up again. It took me some time and effort to finally get the survey email. They have onboarded at least 2 times since then.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Only saw 10am & 11am blocks available tonight.


 Yeh, same here again. Haven't been able to grab a block at 10pm for 4 days now. Doesn't seem to be just us. Doral driver posted a slow down there as well and seems other locations too. But honestly, when I'm at the warehouse there doesn't seem to be any slowdown? Place is full of people and packages and they have hired on a lot of new staff in the warehouse.


----------

